# Another new guy!!



## Radguy (Nov 6, 2003)

Well I'm new to the pllowing scene. So you guys have any info for me? I'm looking to plow small residential driveways. I just bought a 94 Toyota with a 2002 Fisher minute mount plow 6.5ft. I paid $4,000.00 for it. Not a bad deal huh Is there anything I can add to the front suspension to stiffen it up a bit, that's fairly inexpensive?

Well here's a pic with out the plow on. I'll have some more pics this winter.


----------



## Radguy (Nov 6, 2003)

Well I just found a post about Timbrins...what are they exactly? All they look like is a taller bump stop?

****EDIT****

Well I just found this site www.timbren.com

So I now know what they do exacty. Is there another brand or another type of product like this?


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

A Timbren is an Aeon rubber spring,to help the suspension deal with the extra load of a snowplow.Do a search on Timbrens,lots to read.


----------



## Radguy (Nov 6, 2003)

Thanks


----------



## Radguy (Nov 6, 2003)

A new pic with the plow


----------



## Terrasnow (Oct 23, 2002)

Is that a light duty plow for the Toyota, or the standard duty? Do you know the plow model # and/or how much it weighs?


----------



## Radguy (Nov 6, 2003)

I'll get you that info tomorrow


----------



## easthavenplower (Aug 21, 2003)

its the light duty plow and yes timbrens are just one big bump stop but their hard as hell so they dont squish like bump stops do they actually work


----------



## Radguy (Nov 6, 2003)

Well we had our first storm 12". Plowed 8 customers plus myself. Works good. I just need to clean the electrical connectors a bit. But all in all a good couple of dayspayup I wouldn't mind having 3-4 more customers thoughpayup


----------



## thannigan (Nov 26, 2003)

Radguy-
Those are some nice bikes there in the tacoma. Looks like a suzuki 2 stroke? I have a honda 230. How far are you from Newburg NY, or Westchester County?
I'm just over the border from Port Chester, NY in CT and am always lookin for a new place to ride.
TIM


----------



## Radguy (Nov 6, 2003)

Actuall those were my buddies bikes. But I do have a bike, but it's a 2000 R6. And I don't ride it the way it was intended to be ridden

****notice the throttle hand****


----------



## sammy33 (Dec 13, 2003)

Nice Radguy! 4000 G for the truck, not bad. I put a set of Timbrens on my Silverado and found there well worth the money. Ordered them from www.truckspring.com

KTM owner myself.

More snow please......

Great board.


----------



## thannigan (Nov 26, 2003)

wow radguy thats awsome:waving:


----------



## vector6 (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Radguy _
> *Actuall those were my buddies bikes. But I do have a bike, but it's a 2000 R6. And I don't ride it the way it was intended to be ridden
> 
> ****notice the throttle hand**** *


 never mind the throttle... better check that rear tire... looks like it needs about 30 lbs put in it


----------



## Radguy (Nov 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vector6 _
> *never mind the throttle... better check that rear tire... looks like it needs about 30 lbs put in it
> 
> *


Thanks guys

I run a low air pressure to help keep the side to side wobble to a minimum...I can roll a wheelie to a stop so it has a tendency to fall to the side.

Wait until you see it on the ice:bluebounc 

You can check out our site at www.rollinrednecks.com for more cool stuff on bikes

My son raced a pw50 last year and finished 4th in his class....he'll be running a ktm pro 50cc this spring....those are some awesome bikes!!!


----------

